# Should I opt for plan 500 or ul 900 in dataone?



## soumya (May 21, 2007)

Here is the thing, I had been a dataone user since about September 2005. I was using Home 250, then shifted to Home 500 cause my data usage went as far as 2.4 gb in Home 250 when it was limited to 400 mb free usage. Then when UL 900 came, I shifted to it in May 2005 with an annual payment of Rs.  9000. Since that phase is coming to an end, I am thinking of what to do now! The speed of Home 500 is upto 2mbps where UL 900 is still 256 kbps. I also think BSNL has no plans to increase it's speed but what if it does? I guess the best thing for me would be to change my plan to Home 500 without annual payment and wait till something gets done. What do you say Digitians?

Pros for HOME 500:

(a) Speed
(b) Cheaper

Cons for HOME 500:

(a) Chargeable data usage after 2.5 GB.
(b) Password theft can lead to massive billing.

Pros for UL 900:

(a) Unlimited data usage.
(b) Password theft no problem.

Cons for UL 900:

(a) Speed
(b) Costlier than HOME 500.


----------



## prateek_san (May 21, 2007)

go with UL900......


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 21, 2007)

depends if are addicted surfer go for UL otherwise capped connection for general surfers


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

Go for UL900


----------



## jayanbhm (May 21, 2007)

*come on opt for 500 plan*

Dear Friend, 
                   I am using 500 plan monthly bill including modem rent  and tax is 620/- we can download unlimitedly from morning 2 am to 8 am. And the speed is also very high i used to download at a speed of 200 to 240 Kbps in the case of 900 plan u have to  pay nearly 1100 rupees including moden rent and tax more over speed is very low we can download at a speed of 35 to 40 Kbps. I am from a remote place in bangalore called kengari

Rest every thing your choice


----------



## sam_1710 (May 21, 2007)

opt for UL900.. !!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2007)

It depends on ur need ....

Go for UL 900, if u download more at day time...
otherwise it is better go for 500 plan...


----------



## Ecko (May 21, 2007)

When you opt for 500 plan 
you pay 
Rs 500 pm
+
Rs 180 rental (of what ??)

****************************
When u go for HUL 900+(not HUL 900)
you pay just RS 900 pm
+
no rental
calls are approximately at same charges


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

gaurav_chd88 said:
			
		

> When you opt for 500 plan
> you pay
> Rs 500 pm
> +
> Rs 180 rental (of what ??)



Tax and modem rent


----------



## soumya (May 22, 2007)

According to the poll, it's 5-4 for ul 900....but the speed still sucks!

downloading vista x64 took me 61 hours in this connection and i hope that it would take at max 6 hours in home 500.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

Few Colony more exchange conneting router doesnt support more than 1 mbps, therefore few of the Customers are getting 2mbps few are on 1mbps, so 1st log in to *192.168.1.1/ and check whats the upstream and downstream links speed ?? Is it, 2048/512 or 1024/256 ?? if its 1024/256 then for now stick with UL900 and there will be a speed jump but not a much.... but if its 2048/512, then make the switch !!!


----------



## Manshahia (May 22, 2007)

When i filled the form the person there told me that instead of Home 500 i sud go for UL 900 which will cost me arnd 750 coz rs 900 inculudes the monthly rental also....
wat do you say...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

For every one else, i would suggest Home 500 ahead of UL 900 or Ul 900 +, but only for Soumya I asked that test to run 1st, as he will face a pronblem with our Local Telephone Exchange....

The problem Soumya may face is due to the word, _upto_ 2mbps


----------



## soumya (May 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> For every one else, i would suggest Home 500 ahead of UL 900 or Ul 900 +, but only for Soumya I asked that test to run 1st, as he will face a pronblem with our Local Telephone Exchange....
> 
> The problem Soumya may face is due to the word, _upto_ 2mbps



is port binding introduced by bsnl?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

Soumya said:
			
		

> is port binding introduced by bsnl?



Not with DataCaped connection, only the protect UL900 and other Unlimited connections, by encryption of the Telephone number they have asigned it too...  but there is no protection with Home 500, and as i saw with ur Screen shot, i suggest for Home 500 as u should get 2mbps


----------



## vijay_7287 (May 22, 2007)

plan500 always


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 22, 2007)

soumya said:
			
		

> Here is the thing, I had been a dataone user since about September 2005. I was using Home 250, then shifted to Home 500 cause my data usage went as far as 2.4 gb in Home 250 when it was limited to 400 mb free usage. Then when UL 900 came, I shifted to it in May 2005 with an annual payment of Rs.  9000. Since that phase is coming to an end, I am thinking of what to do now! The speed of Home 500 is upto 2mbps where UL 900 is still 256 kbps. I also think BSNL has no plans to increase it's speed but what if it does? I guess the best thing for me would be to change my plan to Home 500 without annual payment and wait till something gets done. What do you say Digitians?
> 
> Pros for HOME 500:
> 
> ...


nah if you calculate , *night time from 2am to 8am are free so at 2mbps on Home 500 Plan you can download much more in one month than the UL 900 plan without being overcharged .*

( (256 x 3600 x 6 x 30) / 1024 ) / 1024 = 158.203125GB + 2.5 GB

( (32 * 3600 * 24 * 30 ) / 1024 ) / 1024 =  79.1015625 GB


----------



## soumya (May 22, 2007)

@ Zeeshan Quireshi

I never said that we could download more using 900 plan. Cause it's unlimited data usage at a much lower speed. but if the power goes off during night, my schedule will also go down the drain in case of 500.


will bsnl ever increase the speed of ul900 to 1mbps? tat's a thought


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

@soumya 

as i said, stick with Monthly billing rather than opting for a Yearly option which will allow u to switch back to any thing else if u need


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 23, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @soumya
> 
> as i said, stick with Monthly billing rather than opting for a Yearly option which will allow u to switch back to any thing else if u need


yeah me too doin same .

Soumya , well if u use download managers such as flashget , etc , then even if the light goes off you will have the part of the file that you've downloaded n then you can resume from there


----------



## soumya (May 23, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Soumya , well if u use download managers such as flashget , etc , then even if the light goes off you will have the part of the file that you've downloaded n then you can resume from there



but what if it the light goes out at 2:15 am....i would have hardly downloaded anything...i have to wait for 24 hours to start downloading again!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 23, 2007)

that's not my problem mate , we don't have power cuts here so no problem .

As you're describing , if light does not come at all then how will you download


----------



## soumya (May 23, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> that's not my problem mate , we don't have power cuts here so no problem .
> 
> As you're describing , if light does not come at all then how will you download



the light going out at that time is like once in a blue moon for me. i was just givin an example. but if it happens then, well it wud be sad


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 23, 2007)

why wonder about situation that will happen very rarely , think about daily routine .

as for situations , anything can happen , your modem can get burnt , lightning can strike , Anything


----------



## soumya (May 23, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> why wonder about situation that will happen very rarely , think about daily routine .
> 
> as for situations , anything can happen , your modem can get burnt , lightning can strike , Anything



yup..u r right...so watz d max hav u downloaded during night unlimited?


----------



## soumya (May 28, 2007)

since bsnl is expected to upgrade their speed to 2mbps, will it affect the 500 plans and unlimited plans. i mean will they introduce new plans or upgrade existing plans? and any hopes of upgrading the ul 900 speed?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

Soumya said:
			
		

> i mean will they introduce new plans or upgrade existing plans? and any hopes of upgrading the ul 900 speed?



If hey do, u will always have the option to change back to any other plan u want... Minimum hire piriod is just One Month, after a month with Home 500 u can apply to change to any other plan u want !!


----------



## soumya (May 28, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> If hey do, u will always have the option to change back to any other plan u want... Minimum hire piriod is just One Month, after a month with Home 500 u can apply to change to any other plan u want !!



but my friends are saying it's 3 months!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

Soumya said:
			
		

> but my friends are saying it's 3 months!



that's for the innitial phase for new connection !!


----------



## soumya (May 28, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> that's for the innitial phase for new connection !!



u mean this minumun hire period for 3 months is for new connections?

*calcuttatelephones.com/tariff_broadband.shtml


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

yes.... !!! that's what I was told by CAOTR, whoom u and i once visited together


----------



## soumya (May 28, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> yes.... !!! that's what I was told by CAOTR, whoom u and i once visited together



the world famous quote ''my father has asked for your phone number''!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

Yaar, how can we forget it

  

but i think it was ''uncle what is ur FAX number !!! as my father has asked for your fax number''


----------



## aryayush (May 28, 2007)

I am going to get myself a DataOne connection too but my primary concern is that they might charge my nighttime downloading to the bill and then I'll end up being a sitting duck. Isn't that a huge risk with the limited plans? Or have they eliminated those erroneous bills?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

Dont ask, me and Soumya we both know what would happen if they charge and how to rectify it... 

anyway to more on topic, Arya u can see on ur DataOne portal *10.240.43.216 that whether they are charging u or not, BSNL do have system in place to rectify the over charge bills


----------



## aryayush (May 28, 2007)

Oh, OK then. I am definitely opting for Home 500 then.


----------



## royal (May 29, 2007)

Home 500 + RS Premium account did the trick for me


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 29, 2007)

@royal

u own a Premium RS.com account ??


----------



## royal (May 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @royal
> 
> u own a Premium RS.com account ??


 
Yeah I do...why are you asking ?


----------

